# email notifcation



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

not getting email notifications of new post/replies etc. Is there a setting I've missed in my profile?? I am getting PM notifications though!

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, All selected now.
Hoggy


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, All selected now.
> Hoggy


Great, Many thanks


----------

